# conexion Jack mono-fase a un circuito electronico



## tatii87 (Ene 19, 2009)

Hola! Queria aceros una pregunta rapida, estoy intentando hacer un frecuencímetro para mi guitarra eléctrica. Toda la parte de las décadass, y conseguir 1segundo en estado alto para hcer el cuenteo de pulsos ya lo tengo hecho.
Mi problema ha sido, que no se como conectar la salida dla guitarra al circuito! Ya que mi guitarra usa un cable Jack de 6.5 mm mono-cable (adjunto una foto)! 
Mi pregunta es: como lo conecto? ya que he encontrado dos maneras de conectar guitarras a los circuitos electronicos (las dos fotos d mas abajo), en los cuales el primero parece que seria el que necesito (ya que solo usa una linea y la masa) pero tal y como lo conecta parece que la guitarra no necesita nada de alimentacion.. 
Pero en la otra foto parece que tambien usa mono-cable, ya que sí que lo alimenta y pone que usa: terminal larga, terminal corta y anillo!
si me podeis ayudar con esta memez de duda os lo agradeceria cantidad, si alguien sabe si ay que alimentar las pastillas de la guitarra, o si sabeis algo del jack este!   
Tmb adjunto el principio de como quiero conectar la guitarra al pre-amflicador y al trigger (ultima foto, por si veis algo a corregir!)
Muchas gracias d nuevo, 
Raul


----------



## tatii87 (Ene 19, 2009)

Creo que me he equivocado en el orden, mi duda de como conectar el Jack está entre el archivo "distorsionador fuzz" y el archivo "Gutar"! u sentuu!


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 20, 2009)

a los circuitos tenes que ponerlos en paralelo.. las pastillas no nesesitan ser alimentadas..(tampoco se puede) las entradas de esos circuitos son exactamente iguales... sino que estan simbolizadas diferente....te las vas a tener que ingeniar de como armar una ficha para que podas conectar los dos circuitos mas el amplificador... tene en cuenta que tenes que poner todos los circuitos en paralelo... (juntas todos los positivos y todos los negativos---

saludos


----------



## Selkir (Ene 22, 2009)

En el siguiente link están los circuitos necesarios para conectar una sola entrada de audio a varias fuente y luego sumar las salidas en una sola señal.

Si no entiendes algo pregunta.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ctar-varios-amplificadores-misma-senal-17568/


----------

